# Blackwater Buck Down......



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

Killed a nice Blackwater buck this afternoon..........he is not to big.
Need help loading pics...........
Can i send them to someone from my phone.....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

850-777-4920


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Here ya go. Couldn't get the other one.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

2..


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Saw it on FB earlier. Thats a fine BW Buck Sir. Do tell the story!!!


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks Jspooney and Jaster for the picture help.
My best buck from Blackwater since 1968.
Saw this buck run across Bryant Bridge road last year.....Dec. 2015 season. 
As many hunters on here are aware he was hunted hard last season ,and he survived ,with last trail cam pic on Jan.30 2016 .....
He has been on several game camera pics featured on Youtube- Blackwater Hitlist, and Blackwater Bachelors.
This year , the last day of the WMA archery season he came to a scrape at the edge of the gum pond,with a small 6 or 8 pt in tow. at 42 yards I drew, shot ,completely miss.
Staying out of this area after hunting only one day of the four day season opener. I had several pics of him on my cameras ,all night-time activity.
I decided to wait and hunt during mid to late Jan. 
Monday afternoon I set up on the edge of the river swamp and a gum pond. At 5pm i was texting my son an I heard deer grunting. .At 35 yards a small doe appeared slipping away from him. he came into the opening. My .270 barked and he piled up ...165 lbs.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats - that's a Florida buck of a Lifetime!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow!! Awesome buck!! Can't believe the length of his G-2's and eye guards, you sir have been living right!! Congratulations!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Bill that is a fine deer. Glad 1 of yall killed him. Now there will be 500 trucks in that area. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Too bad he didn't get to sour some does before he got smoked!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's unreal


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Too bad he didn't get to sour some does before he got smoked!


Maybe not this season but he been getting around the last few years. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

WOW.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Holy crap dude, that is a huge Bw buck. Congrats, put a tape on him and let us know a score.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a dern sure stud!!! You did AWESOME!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats on a fine buck. Your homework has paid off.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations Bill! Ben called me after you guys left Kevins, he was still fired up! That's a giant, he'll go over 120 for sure.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Somebody said this was in Holt?? I hope not, otherwise there'll be mandrives every dang weekend.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

John B. said:


> Congratulations Bill! Ben called me after you guys left Kevins, he was still fired up! That's a giant, he'll go over 120 for sure.


He is all over 130"


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Congratulations Mr. Bill!!! How awesome is that!!! I'm glad you finally got him. I may get some better sleep now that this deer quest has ended.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

I can't believe that came out of BW.. That is amazing!! Congrats!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like there was a crowd of people that knew of him, now there's a crowd of secretly bummed out people


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> Sounds like there was a crowd of people that knew of him, now there's a crowd of secretly bummed out people


Or maybe a crowd of people that are Relieved ! I know I've lost some sleep over a stinkin deer!


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

http://youtu.be/j1_6dAhwFwM
https://youtu.be/-P7zuP2SEG0
https://youtu.be/AX60XkrKD80


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> http://youtu.be/j1_6dAhwFwM
> http://youtu.be/-P7zuP2SEG0
> http://youtu.be/AX60XkrKD80


Was the last one him? In the 1st vid


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> Was the last one him? In the 1st vid


Yes sir.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> I can't believe that came out of BW.. That is amazing!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my thoughts exactly! unreal. congrats, sir!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow! That is a legitimate stud of a deer. Congratulations on a giant! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, just wow. Congrats, that is fine deer for anywhere, let alone BW!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

sure said:


> Sounds like there was a crowd of people that knew of him, now there's a crowd of secretly bummed out people




There is usually only one way for 3 people to keep a secret...those folks new they'd be dead if they let it slip lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> http://youtu.be/j1_6dAhwFwM
> https://youtu.be/-P7zuP2SEG0
> https://youtu.be/AX60XkrKD80


And the videos are finally released to all. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Now I can go back to hunting over there without feeling like a googan stealing the spot. If blue chair guy only knew 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, wow, wow and congratulations on a fine deer sir!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Well I was just on briant bridge heading home from work...seen 3 guys in jeans with buckshot ready to go spreading out and walking into the woods line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

^^^lol! Good luck hunting that area for the rest of the season


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, Congrats on that beautiful buck, hard to believe he came out of blackwater


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

This is Barry Guntner. Congrats on the buck of a lifetime Bill!


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

We called him the ghost we only saw him at night when we where driving out close to the hatchery congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I think I would've peed a little when he walked out. Congratulations sir that is a helluva buck!

Team 9


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

damnifino3 said:


> I think I would've peed a little when he walked out. Congratulations sir that is a helluva buck!
> 
> Team 9


I peed a little just looking at the picture!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Bill it's game on come turkey season. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Dang nice deer!!! Let's go ahead and get some out of the way. He'd been a good one next year. Photoshop. High fence. At night. Closed area. Over corn. There's some folks that sure ain't happy he's dead. Congrats on a nice deer,!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

john b. Get us a rough score.


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

lettheairout said:


> Bill that is a fine deer. Glad 1 of yall killed him. Now there will be 500 trucks in that area.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


Hopefully the vehicles will stay away. The quota comes back in ,so that will help. 
I was fortunate not to wound this buck when I shot at him with my bow. It was kinda funny how the vision of the arrow headed in his direction and he was already turning away.
Two things that really standout on hunting this buck ,when he was coming towards me ,he paused an did a snort wheeze and his grunts ,the vocalization ......getting louder deeper gutoral grunt. I had not seen him yet ,but as he approached the scrap ,coming out of the thicket ,he turned his head side to side as to "cut his way thru a thicket of yopon bushes....very cool to see.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

That is a dern fine animal!!!! Congratulations


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> john b. Get us a rough score.


I bet he goes better than 125"...


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

Buckchaser said:


> Holy crap dude, that is a huge Bw buck. Congrats, put a tape on him and let us know a score.


I have him at the taxidermist shop, I will get a rough score and check on his age.
A good friend has pictures of this deer in 2012..when he was a nice 8 pointer , the pictures have the same key characteristic he has now.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

John B. said:


> I bet he goes better than 125"...




For sure - the buck I found looked like that but didn't have the brow tines like this one has. This one was 129"


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

sure said:


> Somebody said this was in Holt?? I hope not, otherwise there'll be mandrives every dang weekend.


SICF ...... mandrives occur so much around this bucks home-range.These large bucks know where safe haven is in the river bottoms. 
An yes he was in Holt area,North!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Doing rough math in the pics I got 133ish


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> Congratulations Mr. Bill!!! How awesome is that!!! I'm glad you finally got him. I may get some better sleep now that this deer quest has ended.


Matt
Thank you sir. I reviewed your video on youtube Blackwater WMA Bucks of 2016 , an this is definitly the buck in the video rubbing the tree with his face and antlers,sparing with the 8 pointer. You have some nice video footage. What camera are you using ?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Good to know man drives ain't the end of an area!


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Al.remoraking said:


> Matt
> Thank you sir. I reviewed your video on youtube Blackwater WMA Bucks of 2016 , an this is definitly the buck in the video rubbing the tree with his face and antlers,sparing with the 8 pointer. You have some nice video footage. What camera are you using ?


I use all Wildgame Innovations Cameras. They're cheap and somewhat reliable most of the time I've only lost one camera of the seven total I've ran throughout the years. I would like to give you a copy of the videos and pictures of this deer. All the way from summer time velvet to late season. I've seen this deer multiple of times from the stand just never able to seal the deal. He sure wasn't afraid of showing himself in daylight hours I'll just say that. Again congrats to you for this fine Northwest Florida public land trophy deer!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Disclaimer: I liked that because of your unselfish attitude not your chosen brand of camera. I dislike anything with the "wildgame innovations" logo. Nice videos though!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> I use all Wildgame Innovations Cameras. They're cheap and somewhat reliable most of the time I've only lost one camera of the seven total I've ran throughout the years. *I would like to give you a copy of the videos and pictures of this deer. All the way from summer time velvet to late season. I've seen this deer multiple of times from the stand just never able to seal the deal. He sure wasn't afraid of showing himself in daylight hours I'll just say that. Again congrats to you for this fine Northwest Florida public land trophy deer!*


That is classy!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm just wondering if blackwater bounty drives the dark blue F150 that's always sitting right there when I'm trying to hunt that spot ! 😂😂😂


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey guys/ gals on here....
thanks for the great comments on a buck of a lifetime. 
It has been ten years since I killed a really large rack buck. My own choice not to shoot smaller bucks. 
I have hunted Blackwater WMA for nearly 5 decades ....beginning in 1968 when I was just 12 years old until present.Back then it was a dog hunt area , I hunted with family,Norman Riley and others who resided in the local community,our "party" would number about fifteen or so on weekends and about 5 or 6 on week days. 
Still hunting did not occur.I have witnessed this area go from hunting an entire week seeing maybe one deer or perhaps two per week. 
Also you would hunt an entire week and see a vehicle, with a gun rack in the back window ....stare in amazement as it passed by,muttering dang there is another hunter.Those were some good memories. 
Fast forward to now and you have hundreds of deer and hundreds of hunters. 
Blackwater WMA does produce some nice bucks, season after season. I was fortunate this season..........


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

*Any word on this?*

Nice bw buck! Anyone now the story?


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> I use all Wildgame Innovations Cameras. They're cheap and somewhat reliable most of the time I've only lost one camera of the seven total I've ran throughout the years. I would like to give you a copy of the videos and pictures of this deer. All the way from summer time velvet to late season. I've seen this deer multiple of times from the stand just never able to seal the deal. He sure wasn't afraid of showing himself in daylight hours I'll just say that. Again congrats to you for this fine Northwest Florida public land trophy deer!


Matt ,Thanks man.......I'll be purchasing a couple of Wildgame Innovations. Currently I'm using 2 Moultire and one Primos......
The pictures of these bucks are pretty impressive.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

There is an ongoing thread about it in the Hunting Forum. Shouldn't be too hard to find now that you know it is there.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang man you late!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Al.remoraking said:


> Matt ,Thanks man.......I'll be purchasing a couple of Wildgame Innovations. Currently I'm using 2 Moultire and one Primos......
> 
> The pictures of these bucks are pretty impressive.




Keep your receipt


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

Try'n Hard said:


> Keep your receipt


Tryn .....are they that bad?


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

There's a picture of the current troops. Tip: hang them up high elevated in a tree facing down. Best camera angles and gets a wider view plus not as noticeable when walking by. I've learned the deer get a little spooked when they're at their eye level. Notice I use all models with the no glow or blacked out led's. All have regular sized SD cards with micro SD cards adapters for easy checking from phones and tablets. I mostly run all in video mode and get still pictures from there. The videos tell more of a story than a still shot.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Al.remoraking said:


> Tryn .....are they that bad?




Haha, probably not anymore, I had a couple of bad ones but they are inexpensive so I got what I paid for. In my opinion all brands are junk but if you keep taking them back you eventually get a good one. My problem is with the family that owns the company, a dad and a couple of brothers. They had an outdoor show and I thought they were extremely arrogant, especially the dad. Class A jerk. Just me. Their cameras are probably better than they used to be. Those are some nice videos


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My cameras have video mode but I've never used it. Guess I gotta figure that out


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Al.remoraking said:


> Hey guys/ gals on here....
> thanks for the great comments on a buck of a lifetime.
> It has been ten years since I killed a really large rack buck. My own choice not to shoot smaller bucks.
> I have hunted Blackwater WMA for nearly 5 decades ....beginning in 1968 when I was just 12 years old until present.Back then it was a dog hunt area , I hunted with family,Norman Riley and others who resided in the local community,our "party" would number about fifteen or so on weekends and about 5 or 6 on week days.
> ...


Thank you for sharing your story and an unbelievable buck, especially for this area. It's stories like this that gives us all just a good boost that there is hope to kill a true giant. Of course it's really about the pursuit of game, enjoying the outdoors, sharing with family/friends, ect. Truly a grand buck!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

What I'm impressed about is how many kept it a secret for as long as he has been running the woods. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> What I'm impressed about is how many kept it a secret for as long as he has been running the woods.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12




True. I woulda posted the first game cam pics I had - heck I've done that three times this year already! I gotta learn to keep a secret!


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Um guys... one question..... Where is that dang ref for a touchdown signal for this bad boy???


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

He's been trying to total up the contest scores. He be back around in a month or so


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Me and my buddy hunt out of a blue f150


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

John B. said:


> I'm just wondering if blackwater bounty drives the dark blue F150 that's always sitting right there when I'm trying to hunt that spot ! 😂😂😂


:no: Not me.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmm mm nope don't think I've seen that pic 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

High fence


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

hyco said:


> High fence


Free range in the big pen.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Corn


----------



## Justin37Hunt (Feb 20, 2014)

That's an absolute stud. There's honestly nothing not to like about that rack and you having a history with him, on public land, with others obviously being well aware of him as well....WOW...that just makes the whole thing so much sweeter. 

Congrats!!

And he'll be closer to 140" than 120" no doubt. I'm going to throw my guess at 138".


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

They gotta be done adding it up by now, people wants to know!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Justin37Hunt said:


> And he'll be closer to 140" than 120" no doubt. I'm going to throw my guess at 138".


I agree, 137-141" is my guess


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

sure said:


> They gotta be done adding it up by now, people wants to know!



SICF ....... Kevin Glover,taxidermist scores it gross at 137 3/4. net 129 .


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Al.remoraking said:


> SICF ....... Kevin Glover,taxidermist scores it gross at 137 3/4. net 129 .




IMO you can throw out the 129. Total inches is what counts unless your in world record category


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

I agree............measurement of the antlers in total. No deductions from one side or the other.
My .02 on the matter.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Quite an impressive number!! I was wondering today while seeing nothing from my stand, what's the biggest BW buck on record??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Official Safari club scoring method does not allow deductions.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

129 buck is quite a trophy in Florida. Congrats! Put him in the buck registry and he will live on forever.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's one hell of a retirement gift for ya Bill.... so awesome! Very happy for you and Ben to get to share that together!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Al.remoraking said:


> SICF ....... Kevin Glover,taxidermist scores it gross at 137 3/4. net 129 .


Screw that, nets are for fish. It's 137 3/4


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like it makes him th 5th "recorded" biggest buck in Santa Rosa. Pretty sure the registry scores are net


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Looks like it makes him th 5th "recorded" biggest buck in Santa Rosa. Pretty sure the registry scores are net


That show you how many people truly don't register their bucks. Unless it's a state record you'll never see my name on there.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> That show you how many people truly don't register their bucks. Unless it's a state record you'll never see my name on there.


I've got 2 that make the buck registry, I didn't put them in...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

And if you wondered about the biggest ever killed in Florida here ya go: killed on public land (west of Orlando) with a bow 26 point - 207" - biologist certified 3.5 yr old


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

I just like a Griswold made the list.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That florida record buck is ugly, I don't like the non-typical antler hairball look


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I know 4 of the top 5 guys. I think Mark Locklin graduated HS in '74. So he couldn't of been over 20. I saw Jeffs deer and there was a nice article in PNJ about it. If that's the Roger Pugh I know (auto mechanic) I didn't even know he hunted


----------

